# Disable clock settings on atitool?



## Kendo (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi all, is there a way to run Atitool without it modifying any clock timings?

I ask because I like to use it to change the fan settings of my x1800xt but it keeps interfereing with ati CCC overclocking.

I have tried creating a new profile but it keeps changing the clock settings even with the "this profile stores.."  clock settings unticked.

Thanks in advance.


----------

